# aperture issues



## Patak (Jul 17, 2015)

is anyone using Aperture photo editing software? i am finding that WB and exposure/contrast are not properly converted when importing RAW files. Also the database is unstable. i had to rebuild it twice so far. Any comment will be appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2015)

Some info on your hardware (Mac model, processor, RAM, HDD/SDD size and free space) version info for MacOS and Apeeture might help. 

I don't convert RAWs in Apertute (I use DxO), but they're in my libraries and I haven't had any issues, never had to rebuild a library. Running a 17" MBP Core i5, 8 GB RAM, 960 GB SSD, current MacOS and Aperture versions.


----------



## Patak (Jul 18, 2015)

thanks for the reply. i got I-Mac 27 late 2013 model, 8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3. No SSD.3.2 GHz Intel Core i5

My Aperture library on its own is about 350GB.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2015)

Regarding WB/exposure issues on import, have you changed the default import settings?

Regarding the library rebuilds, how much free space on your HDD? My total image storage is similar (~325 GB), but that's in two libraries – a main library with JPGs that's ~100 GB (spans decades including negative/film scans) and a small RAW library that has all my RAW files stored as referenced files (i.e. not in the library container).


----------



## Patak (Jul 18, 2015)

Got about 500 gb free space on hard drive. Did not chnage any import settings except the ones related to projects, folders etc..
Takes a while to open Aperture. When i bring up the impoted file it comes perfect while it shows "loading image" and once the full file is loaded the picture loses exposure, contrast and colour.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2015)

Patak said:


> When i bring up the impoted file it comes perfect while it shows "loading image" and once the full file is loaded the picture loses exposure, contrast and colour.



When the camera records a RAW image, it also creates a JPG preview image (based on the in-camera settings like picture style, etc.) and saves it in the RAW file container. That JPG is what you see on the image review on the camera's LCD (and it's also the basis for the histogram and highlight alert 'blinkies')

What's happening in Aperture is while the RAW image is being read into memory and rendered for display, the JPG preview image is displayed briefly, then it's replaced by the RAW image according to the Aperture RAW import presets. So there's no 'problem' - the behavior is normal and expected. It just seems that you prefer the look of the in-camera JPG image as opposed to Aperture's defaults for RAW import. You can certainly tweak those import settings to add contrast, etc., or if that initial image really is perfect for you, consider just shooting JPG instead of RAW.


----------



## Patak (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks again. It does make sense to me now. I use to shoot jpeg only. Now only raw since i was amaized how much you can improve the image. Still, raw images come pretty flat and each and every one of them needs adjustments. The final result is better than jpeg but it is a lot of work. 

I will change some of the import settings since i almost always increase vibrancy and definition. For wb somehow on 5d iiii All WB works the best.


----------

